

Ask HN: Is there an event guide for the valley? - Killah911

I'd like to visit Si Valley but it'd be nice to be there for a "tech conference" at the same time.  How do I find one?
======
_pius
<http://startupdigest.com>

------
ultrasaurus
I'm amazed that this isn't a solved problem: an event aggregator.

